# Gran Canaria units



## rynker (Mar 22, 2008)

My friend is staying at Anfi Beach Club in the Canaries for 2 weeks in November.  She is looking for a 3rd week in the same area.  She was signed up to take the timeshare tour at the New Anfi but was denied because of age and being retired.  She's already gotten her airline tickets and has never been to the Canaries before.  She's tried to get rentals at Anfi with no success.  Any suggestions for her on a great place to stay for a week would be appreciated.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like one for Bruce.


----------



## Cotswolder (Mar 22, 2008)

rynker said:


> My friend is staying at Anfi Beach Club in the Canaries for 2 weeks in November.  She is looking for a 3rd week in the same area.  She was signed up to take the timeshare tour at the New Anfi but was denied because of age and being retired.  She's already gotten her airline tickets and has never been to the Canaries before.  She's tried to get rentals at Anfi with no success.  Any suggestions for her on a great place to stay for a week would be appreciated.



Which week is she looking for ?
We, at the Anfi UK Members' Group, have a rentals section and weeks are always available. We have no November weeks at the moment although there is a week 48 (1st December)
If she keeps a regular eye on the site these come and go quite quickly

I will be at Anfi Beach Club myself in weeks 46 & 47 and would be happy to show your friend around


----------



## Laurie (Mar 22, 2008)

Is she open to another Canary Island for that week? Inter-island flights are fairly inexpensive ... she or you could check at Dial-an-Exchange and also RCI Extra vacations, I imagine there would be plenty of Canary Island choices, if she isn't set on being at the same resort the entire time. (If I had 3 weeks there, and 2 wks already booked at Anfi, I'd select another location for the third week, in fact another island if possible, just for the sake of variety - but that's me!)

Edited to add: RCI Extra Vacations does indeed have lots of Canary Island choices for November, among them 4 resorts on Gran Canaria, inc. a Gold Crown that I've never seen before called Bluebay Beach Club, which may not be in the exchange pool at all ... if she doesn't want to island-hop, and can't get another Anfi unit.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Mar 22, 2008)

rynker said:


> My friend is staying at Anfi Beach Club in the Canaries for 2 weeks in November.  She is looking for a 3rd week in the same area.  She was signed up to take the timeshare tour at the New Anfi but was denied because of age and being retired.  She's already gotten her airline tickets and has never been to the Canaries before.  She's tried to get rentals at Anfi with no success.  Any suggestions for her on a great place to stay for a week would be appreciated.



Am surprised to read this ...without being too intrusive can I enquire her age ? Anfi should be able to find good accommodation...maybe a call to them.
G


----------



## Cotswolder (Mar 23, 2008)

Laurie said:


> Edited to add: RCI Extra Vacations does indeed have lots of Canary Island choices for November, among them 4 resorts on Gran Canaria, inc. a Gold Crown that I've never seen before called Bluebay Beach Club, which may not be in the exchange pool at all ... if she doesn't want to island-hop, and can't get another Anfi unit.



The Blue Bay Beach Club used to be known as the Airtours Beach Club.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 23, 2008)

Cotswolder said:


> The Blue Bay Beach Club used to be known as the Airtours Beach Club.




Thanks for the reminder Bruce.  You mentioned the name change some time ago, but as RCI & II hadn't changed the name on their systems at that time I left it as 'Airtours'.
RCI have changed the name in the directory so I have changed it on the database.


----------



## rynker (Mar 23, 2008)

They want the week of Nov.15.  She and her husband are over 65.  I think he's a little older.  She would consider another place to stay, but not knowing the area at all, want to make sure she gets something nice.  I'm sure she doesn't want to go to another island.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Cotswolder (Mar 23, 2008)

*Anfi weeks*



rynker said:


> They want the week of Nov.15.  She and her husband are over 65.  I think he's a little older.  She would consider another place to stay, but not knowing the area at all, want to make sure she gets something nice.  I'm sure she doesn't want to go to another island.  Thanks again for your help.



That's the week we arrive.

The other GC resorts on Gran Canaria would be Palm Oasis, Maspalomas or Vista Amadores , Puerto Rico.
There is also a resort in Puerto Mogan but the RCI website will not let me in at the moment to get the name.

Anfi will not talk timeshare to anyone who is over 65 and not on a full income. It is one of their policies, along with most resorts I think.

If you keep looking at our site a rental may come up. Look for a fixed week or a floating week at Monte or Gran Anfi. If these are advertised open then the required week may be able to be booked


----------

